# SSOTM March 2014 Discussion



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Talk about the reason you nominated the one you did or say thanks for the love.

Got something to say? Let's hear it!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Yay! Thanks canh8r for the nom!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

I´d like to thank Individual for nominating me :wave:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey FishDoug, CrinoLina was posted in January so isn't eligible this round.
It is really nice, though!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i love sammichs


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I nominated Bill Hays hammer grip prototype. I think it is a masterful design. It has universal fork tips so you can shoot any bands you like. The ergonomics are very comfortable looking and what I would expect from a master builder like Bill. Bills years of experience and fruitful efforts with design all come together in this slingshot. I think it is an amazing example of a hammer grip slingshot. IT IS HAMMER TIME!!!!!!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

OMG did I just get a nom :bouncy: Thanks TSM!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm predicting a landslide win for the Time Traveler.

Called it, brah!


----------

